# hds-5 won't show temperature



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Ever since having it installed when I bought my boat, my dash mounted lowrance hds-5 won't show temperature. I changed the overlay so temperature is one of the data overlat but you only see where it should be-no temperature. Any ideas? I can see the temp. probe coming off the stern into the water so that's there. 

Here's a kicker too-my lowrance x135 was moved from my dash to my bow panel. It shows 2 temperature readouts! I have a hard time believing the dealer spent a ton of extra time sending the stern temp probe all the way to the bow just so I'd have 2 temps in the front! Any ideas? I wonder if maybe they mixed up the network cable? I noticed my bow mount ff has the network cable in use.

Haven't dug behind my hds-5 yet...any advice would be greatly appreciated. Dealer is 3 hours away.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a similar problem with my temp display and found out that one of the pins on the back of the unit wasn't making a good connection to the plug. I straightened out a slightly bent pin and that was my problem.... Might be worth a look?? Good Luck..


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

bman said:


> Ever since having it installed when I bought my boat, my dash mounted lowrance hds-5 won't show temperature. I changed the overlay so temperature is one of the data overlat but you only see where it should be-no temperature. Any ideas? I can see the temp. probe coming off the stern into the water so that's there.
> 
> Here's a kicker too-my lowrance x135 was moved from my dash to my bow panel. It shows 2 temperature readouts! I have a hard time believing the dealer spent a ton of extra time sending the stern temp probe all the way to the bow just so I'd have 2 temps in the front! Any ideas? I wonder if maybe they mixed up the network cable? I noticed my bow mount ff has the network cable in use.
> 
> Haven't dug behind my hds-5 yet...any advice would be greatly appreciated. Dealer is 3 hours away.




The probe was not added to your HDS. Go to your network menu and see what is listed. Sounds like it was added to the other unit and not the HDS. Once you find the correct menu you can delete it from the one up front and add the the other. Once you are in the network menu I think it's something like Data Sources??


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

cjbrown said:


> The probe was not added to your HDS. Go to your network menu and see what is listed. Sounds like it was added to the other unit and not the HDS. Once you find the correct menu you can delete it from the one up front and add the the other. Once you are in the network menu I think it's something like Data Sources??


CJ - I think you are onto the solution! I played around with the X135 last night as well as the HDS-5. I'm going to play around more. I re-configured it both with the x135 on and also with it off but I think like you said I might need to delete it from the bow x135 first then try to get the hds-5 to recognize the input. Any further advice would be greatly appreciated!

I know the x135 has it's network plug plugged in so I would have to believe they are connected. Before I did anything, I looked at what devices were recognized by my HDS-5 and I think it showed two, which might be part of the problem since it's not an HDS-5, it's just a regular x135 sonar. 

Thanks for the tip - I do think this is the area where my problem lies. I'll mess around with it some more and try to figure out how to get it to show up on my dash mounted HDS-5.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Try this, page 74 in your HD manual if you have it.



Settings
Network
Controls network configuration, data sources, serial port
settings, waypoint sharing and allows you to monitor
network performance (NMEA 2000 and ethernet) and
network devices.
To access the Network menu, select Network from the
Settings menu and press enter.
Auto Configure
Resets all Data Sources to default settings
and removes all instances on networked
HDS units.
To auto configure a network:
1. Select Auto Configure from the Network menu and press enter.
2. Highlight Yes and press enter.
Data Sources
An advanced feature that allows you to use
data from a network data source or data from a
sensor connected to your unit.
If, for example, you do not want to use your
units internal GPS antenna, you could use an
external GPS antenna connected to an ethernet
or NMEA 2000 network.
To access the Data Source Selection Screen,
highlight Data Sources on the Network menu
and press enter.
To select a data source:
1. Select a data category and press the keypad to the right. A subcategory list
will appear.
2. Select a subcategory and press the keypad to the right. A list of sources will
be displayed.
3. Highlight a desired data source and press enter.
Network menu
Data Source Selection Screen


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks again. I'm nearing the root of the problem. I autoconfigured the HDS unit several times and don't see the x135 listed as a device (only the hds stuff is listed.) Furthermore, I don't see any other data source listed other than the HDS unit's data inputs (water depth and water speed are the only ones that show up.)

I looked at my bilge and followed some of the trail from the temp sensor into the bilge. The temp sensor goes into a network cable "T" that is comprised of red and gray connectors. One is capped; another shoots off up the starboard rigging tube. It would seem the dealer may have actually sent the temp sensor all the way up to the front bow mount x135! I'm not sure why they would do this . . . the x135 already has a built-in temp sensor in the transducer!

My x135 lists the "EP-83" (or similar) data source, which is the sterm mounted temp sensor. I even deleted and re-configured the HDS unit and it still isn't showing up.

I think my next step is to get behind my dash and see how the HDS unit is connected. Not exactly sure how to remove my dash panel . . .any thoughts on how I can remove a.) the hds unit from my dash or b.) remove the dash panel so I can see how they rigged it?

They left a lot of extra cable in the bilge area - I might be able to use the actual data cable and just pull it through the rigging tube. It would be nice to have the "T connector up near the dash and have the two network cables connected properly so I can eventually move the HDS-5 up to the bow and buy a larger HDS unit for my dash so I can see all my waypoints on both units (synchronized.)


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I opened up my dash to look and see what's connected to the HDS-5. I found another connector with 4 tips: they are labeled BUSS (2 of these) and DEVICE (2 of these too.) One of the DEVICE connections is being used to send the temp probe signal up to the x135. I confirmed this by disconnecting it when the x135 was on and it promptly dropped one of the two temp readouts + it no longer showed up under the available network devices/data sources. The other, which is labeled "120v" is unused.

So the good news is I think I do have the rear temp probe data available at my dash. The trick is to hook it up to my HDS-5!

I think I have two solutions:

1.) Disconnect the device junction from the cord that runs up to the x135 and buy another very short ethernet cord and run it to one of the open inputs on the back of my HDS-5. The only reason I'm a little hesitant to do this is I noticed the cord running from the junction to the x135 is fused. Maybe this is just to protect the HDS if the other powered unit (x135) shorted out or surged?

2.) Run another ethernet cord from the second unused 120v device junction to one of the 2 unused inputs on the rear of the HDS-5.

I like option 2 - do you think it's as simple as getting a short ethernet cord and running it from the 120V DEVICE plug on the junction to the ENET or NEMA input on the rear of the HDS-5?


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

bman said:


> I opened up my dash to look and see what's connected to the HDS-5. I found another connector with 4 tips: they are labeled BUSS (2 of these) and DEVICE (2 of these too.) One of the DEVICE connections is being used to send the temp probe signal up to the x135. I confirmed this by disconnecting it when the x135 was on and it promptly dropped one of the two temp readouts + it no longer showed up under the available network devices/data sources. The other, which is labeled "120v" is unused.
> 
> So the good news is I think I do have the rear temp probe data available at my dash. The trick is to hook it up to my HDS-5!
> 
> ...



Well, you do have the temp availibity then if it's coming off the HD to the 135. You sure in the network device menu that the probe is selected for the HD unit. Forget about the 135. Just focus on the menus on the Hd. You can still leave it hooked up the way it is. Wish I was there to run thru it. I'm more visual than trying to explain this way. The probe is there, the Hd is just not recognizing it.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

cjbrown said:


> Well, you do have the temp availibity then if it's coming off the HD to the 135. You sure in the network device menu that the probe is selected for the HD unit. Forget about the 135. Just focus on the menus on the Hd. You can still leave it hooked up the way it is. Wish I was there to run thru it. I'm more visual than trying to explain this way. The probe is there, the Hd is just not recognizing it.


I don't think the temp probe cord is hooked up to my hds-i think this is the problem. The connection goes like this-temp sensor-----up to the junction under the dash into a buss connection----out the other buss connection ------straight to the x135. The fused cord running out of the DEVICE connection (there are 2-one is unused) just goes to a power source to power the nmea2000 network.

There are 2 unused connections on the back of my hds: 1.) Nmea2000 network plug and 2.) Ethernet plug.

This is why I don't thing it's getting the temp signal. I ran through all the steps you outlined and the hds never picks up on an available nmea device.

I think I'm really close....any other thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

bman said:


> I don't think the temp probe cord is hooked up to my hds-i think this is the problem. The connection goes like this-temp sensor-----up to the junction under the dash into a buss connection----out the other buss connection ------straight to the x135. The fused cord running out of the DEVICE connection (there are 2-one is unused) just goes to a power source to power the nmea2000 network.
> 
> There are 2 unused connections on the back of my hds: 1.) Nmea2000 network plug and 2.) Ethernet plug.
> 
> ...


Bump . . . CJ, any other thoughts/ideas (see my last post with new info above)?


----------

